# Feeding my RBP's Guppies?



## DKief (Aug 6, 2009)

Could I feed my Reds Fancy Guppies?


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

yep


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah but unless you gutload them with a quality flake food they aren't very nutritious


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Yeah but unless you gutload them with a quality flake food they aren't very nutritious


True, they arent very nutritious but a good way to start and excercise their predatorial instincts.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Guppies will be fine but if you want to feed live food you should get some convicts and raise the fry and use them as feeders.


----------



## DKief (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, thanks everyone


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Guppies will be fine but if you want to feed live food you should get some convicts and raise the fry and use them as feeders.


fancy guppies and cherry shrimps are all easy to breed in some small 10g's


----------

